# KB2267602 failed to install and no page



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

my automatic windows update failed twice to day to install this defender definitions KB2267602
defender says it is up to date.
i could not manually download it anywhere. i get a 404 error.
how is that possible ?


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

KB2267602 is a "generic" KB for Windows Defender updates. What you need to quote is the Definition Number.

Viz


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You might already have it. As Vizuliz said, the initial numbers are carried by the security updates (daily).


----------

